# Moving to Fort Worth, TX



## SeanEddy (Apr 23, 2011)

Hey everyone, 

I'm moving from Central California by the end of summer and I'm looking for a decent place to work. So far I have applied at MedStar and was looking at CareFlite. 

I'm coming from a single-medic 911 system, and I have plenty of experience. Anyone have any pointers on what's a decent place? Also, any suggestions on areas to live?

Thanks!


----------



## usalsfyre (Apr 23, 2011)

Either place has a good reputation, Careflite is mainly IFT but runs back-up 911 to Dallas Fire.


----------



## SeanEddy (Apr 23, 2011)

Yea I noticed that after looking through CareFlite's website. I'm mainly looking to work 911 (aren't we all), but I guess I'll have to see what I can get. 

I'm liking the way MedStar looks.


----------



## Mike Honcho (Apr 26, 2011)

Careflite does 911 in Balch Springs, Ferris, Ellis Co, Johnson Co, and Hill Co. If you work on an ALS IFT truck you will get to do a lot of 911 back up. Obviously fulltime in these spots comes with time, but posting in a 911 area mixed in with your normal transfers is nice. Careflite pays the best, and treats you great.


----------



## tssemt2010 (May 8, 2011)

after looking into both companies i looked into medstars protocols, they run non emergency to the hospital with full arrest patients, i understand not wanting to mess up the tube placement but it is also critical to get patients into a hospital setting ASAP under those circumstances


----------



## MrBrown (May 9, 2011)

tssemt2010 said:


> after looking into both companies i looked into medstars protocols, they run non emergency to the hospital with full arrest patients, i understand not wanting to mess up the tube placement but it is also critical to get patients into a hospital setting ASAP under those circumstances



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAH ROFPMSLMAO

Oh wait, you were serious? 

*super mega hella gangsta bigass facepalm


----------



## sir.shocksalot (May 9, 2011)

tssemt2010 said:


> after looking into both companies i looked into medstars protocols, they run non emergency to the hospital with full arrest patients, i understand not wanting to mess up the tube placement but it is also critical to get patients into a hospital setting ASAP under those circumstances


Any progressive service I know doesn't even transport codes unless its a penetrating trauma with signs of life U/A.
I am also guessing that such a protocol isn't in place to ensure accurate tube placement, I'm guessing it's a safety thing. Early CPR and rapid defib saves arrest patients, not rapid transport to the ER. Plus I know when I work codes in the back there is no seat belts on and we are running red lights, thats a recipe for a lot of dead paramedics in the event of a car accident.


----------



## STXmedic (May 9, 2011)

tssemt2010 said:


> after looking into both companies i looked into medstars protocols, they run non emergency to the hospital with full arrest patients, i understand not wanting to mess up the tube placement but it is also critical to get patients into a hospital setting ASAP under those circumstances



About the ONLY thing we transport code is patients that have impending respiratory failure in which we can not secure an airway. There may be other situations, but it is still a very uncommon practice for us. Rarely does a cardiac arrest get transported, and ROSC pts go without L&S. I've transported L&S only twice in the last year.


----------



## tssemt2010 (May 9, 2011)

sir.shocksalot said:


> Any progressive service I know doesn't even transport codes unless its a penetrating trauma with signs of life U/A.
> I am also guessing that such a protocol isn't in place to ensure accurate tube placement, I'm guessing it's a safety thing. Early CPR and rapid defib saves arrest patients, not rapid transport to the ER. Plus I know when I work codes in the back there is no seat belts on and we are running red lights, thats a recipe for a lot of dead paramedics in the event of a car accident.



i know our ambulances where i work all have seatbelts but we also have the lucas device on all of your trucks now too, i did read that it was a combination of factors for the protocol, accidents being one of them, tube placement also had something to do with it and so did chest compressions which is all understandable, maybe im just used to transporting priority 1 with cpr in progress patients


----------



## usalsfyre (May 9, 2011)

tssemt2010 said:


> maybe im just used to transporting priority 1 with cpr in progress patients









Never stop examining best practices. It may indeed be important to get a very small, very select group of patients to the hospital quickly. Run of the mill cardiac arrest are not one of these groups.


----------



## tssemt2010 (May 9, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Never stop examining best practices. It may indeed be important to get a very small, very select group of patients to the hospital quickly. Run of the mill cardiac arrest are not one of these groups.



i agree with you 100% there


----------



## Trevor (May 9, 2011)

Why on Earth would you want to move to Fort Worth???


----------



## usalsfyre (May 9, 2011)

Trevor said:


> Why on Earth would you want to move to Fort Worth???



Cow Town's not that bad, it's better than say...Beaumont....


----------



## tssemt2010 (May 9, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Cow Town's not that bad, it's better than say...Beaumont....



fort worth, great town (parts of it, unfortunately the town is also on the show "cops" frequently lol) oh yeah did i mention the beautiful women?


----------



## Trevor (May 10, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Cow Town's not that bad, it's better than say...Beaumont....



Touche'... Of course the firery depths of Hell are probably better then Beaumont... You want pretty women? Come to Austin! And we've got a pretty good EMS system...


----------



## Shishkabob (May 10, 2011)

tssemt2010 said:


> fort worth, great town (parts of it, unfortunately the town is also on the show "cops" frequently lol) oh yeah did i mention the beautiful women?



99% of the time it's the east side and north side... predominately Hispanic (and black) areas.  No coincidence.  



MedStar has most of Tarrant County, CareFlite has most of Johnson, Wise County is a viable option, Rockwall is as well.  AMR has Arlngton, along with Collin and Hunt counties.  Grandbury/Hood county just SW of Ft Worth.


ETMC has a couple of SE DFW area counties, and Champion EMS is just east of Dallas.


Plenty of good agencies to choose from... the hard part is getting the interview.


----------



## SeanEddy (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I have an interview with MedStar this coming week. Wish me luck!


----------



## IrightI (Jun 5, 2011)

SeanEddy said:


> Thanks for the info. I have an interview with MedStar this coming week. Wish me luck!



Good luck bro, let us know how it goes.


----------



## MedicSchwanee (Jun 7, 2011)

I worked for ETMC EMS the past 5 years. It is a good place to work. I left because I was offered a remote medic position, and it quite hasn't worked out yet so now I am applying to other EMS services. I am wanting to work 911 because that is all I have done. I have applied at Medstar, Beaumont, Baytown, does anyone know any other 911 services that are hiring???? Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## SeanEddy (Jun 16, 2011)

As it turns out, I didn't get the job with MedStar, which is a little surprising and upsetting. I passed my on-line tests, and I thought I did fairly well in the interview. Although I did struggle with the clinical interview. I have plenty of single-medic 911 experience too. I guess you can't win them all 

For now I'm still looking for decent places to work in the DFW area. I still have an app in at CareFlite and I'm currently looking into some of places that were previously mentioned. Thanks again, everyone, for the good info!


----------



## CANMAN (Jun 16, 2011)

What types of questions did they ask in the clinicial interview that gave you trouble if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## SeanEddy (Jun 17, 2011)

They were general knowledge questions. They actually weren't difficult questions, I just haven't had an interview in a long time as I have been with my current provider for over 6 years. I got nervous and hesitated on my answers. 

I wish I could give you a little more information to help, but it's just stuff that you would need to know to pass your national registry exam.


----------



## dstevens58 (Jun 17, 2011)

I lived in a couple of places while there in the military.  I rented an apartment in Arlington, then a house.  At the time (mid-1980's), I was paying something like $750 for the house.  Decent area, but for the life of me can't tell you without pulling out a map and finding cross streets, but I know it was within a couple of miles of the Forum 303 mall (believe that was the name).  After a bit, I moved into the military housing over in Duncanville.


----------



## CANMAN (Jun 17, 2011)

That sucks Sean, better luck with CareFlight. Somehow I have always managed to pull through interviews very well, but I know the feeling. I got hit with a sidewinder of a question at a flight interview one time that left me puzzled to come up with a decent answer in a brief period. The answer I gave was obviously not what they were looking for and I picked up on that when they re-directed me and asked for a different reply  Needless to say I didn't get that job haha. 

I was just curious because my father lives in that area and I now have new brother's and a baby sister that I would like to see more often then twice a year. The job market down there seems great and just overall I love Texas. If I had my pick though I would kill for a position at Star Flight Rescue......Good luck in the search man, let us know where u end up. 
CANMAN,


----------

